# Question for Retirees in their late 60's and 70's.



## hearlady (Nov 30, 2022)

Over the holiday I was talking with family about the fact that there are some older retirees who continue to work because they can work from home.
I commented that I thought that seemed like a good situation for them.
My 37 yr old daughter piped in and said, "Yes, nice for them but they're preventing people like me from moving up into those positions!" She said they're were many at her work that were not retiring because working from home was nice for them therefore the younger employees are stuck in their positions.
This never occurred to me.
How do you all feel about this? I'm torn.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 30, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Over the holiday I was talking with family about the fact that there are some older retirees who continue to work because they can work from home.
> I commented that I thought that seemed like a good situation for them.
> My 37 yr old daughter piped in and said, "Yes, nice for them but they're preventing people like me from moving up into those positions!" She said they're were many at her work that were not retiring because working from home was nice for them therefore the younger employees are stuck in their positions.
> This never occurred to me.
> How do you all feel about this? I'm torn.


If the day comes, I have to go back to work to make ends meet, I will get out and go to the office.  I like the work family and atmosphere.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 30, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Over the holiday I was talking with family about the fact that there are some older retirees who continue to work because they can work from home.
> I commented that I thought that seemed like a good situation for them.
> My 37 yr old daughter piped in and said, "Yes, nice for them but they're preventing people like me from moving up into those positions!" She said they're were many at her work that were not retiring because working from home was nice for them therefore the younger employees are stuck in their positions.
> This never occurred to me.
> How do you all feel about this? I'm torn.


I'd call BS.  
If that was true, then how did all us boomers find decent work with advancements when we had all the WWII folks hogging the best jobs and positions?  If you're good at what you do, then you advance... simple.


----------



## hearlady (Nov 30, 2022)

squatting dog said:


> I'd call BS.
> If that was true, then how did all us boomers find decent work with advancements when we had all the WWII folks hogging the best jobs and positions?  If you're good at what you do, then you advance... simple.


Good point.


----------



## Llynn (Nov 30, 2022)

The elderly working as long as they had to was the norm throughout most of history. We seem to be returning to that scenario.

It was only in the  post-war, strong union, prosperous economy west that secure and generous pensions coupled with good medical benefits allowed people in the 50 to 60 age range to retire in large numbers.


----------



## Right Now (Nov 30, 2022)

Any job you are hired to do has room for advancement in some department or other if you are dedicated and doing your best to provide a positive outcome for that company.  Older workers and younger workers don't really enter into the picture.  A company grows, expands and succeeds based on the output of its workers.


----------



## squatting dog (Nov 30, 2022)

It's also been my observation that an awful lot of young people don't feel they should have to start at the bottom of the ladder. Somehow they seem to feel entitled to the top positions without earning it.


----------



## NorthernLight (Nov 30, 2022)

I worked from home for 15 years before retirement. I couldn't retire fast enough.

If things are so messed up that young people can't get jobs or whatever, I wouldn't blame individuals who are working, no matter what their age.

I never had a job where advancement was a possibility. Boo hoo.

(There. I think I've covered all the bases.)


----------



## Disgustedman (Nov 30, 2022)

hearlady said:


> Over the holiday I was talking with family about the fact that there are some older retirees who continue to work because they can work from home.
> I commented that I thought that seemed like a good situation for them.
> My 37 yr old daughter piped in and said, "Yes, nice for them but they're preventing people like me from moving up into those positions!" She said they're were many at her work that were not retiring because working from home was nice for them therefore the younger employees are stuck in their positions.
> This never occurred to me.
> How do you all feel about this? I'm torn.


That's odd since during covid, "The Great Resignation" wasn't quitters, it was retirees who left the workforce. If they were working from home, probably more would have continued working 

But for those who are still working, obviously they still like it and enjoy it. If we didn't have covid, then this wouldn't have been a debate.


----------



## jujube (Nov 30, 2022)

Those who have been there the longest deserve first choice at the work-from-home jobs.  If the younger workers want the perks of working from home, they can hang on until it's their turn.   Most of us put our time in because that's what you did in "the old days".


----------



## Jules (Nov 30, 2022)

Seniors that want to keep working will do so, in-office or at home.


----------



## horseless carriage (Nov 30, 2022)

fancicoffee13 said:


> If the day comes, I have to go back to work to make ends meet, I will get out and go to the office.  I like the work family and atmosphere.


That implies that you need to return to work for financial needs, many of us remain at work for the stimulation that work can give.


----------



## fancicoffee13 (Nov 30, 2022)

horseless carriage said:


> That implies that you need to return to work for financial needs, many of us remain at work for the stimulation that work can give.


Well, it will be a few years before I really need to go back to work to make ends meet.  But I keep volunteering every now and then.


----------



## HoneyNut (Nov 30, 2022)

hearlady said:


> My 37 yr old daughter piped in and said, "Yes, nice for them but they're preventing people like me from moving up into those positions!" She said they're were many at her work that were not retiring because working from home was nice for them therefore the younger employees are stuck in their positions.


Well it is true that it keeps someone out of the position, but if these are senior level positions, the company would probably hire a more experienced person from outside.  Though at 37 a person could certainly be experienced enough for a senior position, maybe, assuming the company wants to admit it and have to pay more.


----------



## Alligatorob (Nov 30, 2022)

hearlady said:


> How do you all feel about this?


Skeptical, right now there is a labor shortage, unemployment at 3.7%.

Folks continuing to work past retirement age is good for the economy.


----------



## hearlady (Dec 1, 2022)

I've been thinking a lot about this and I appreciate all your input.
It may be a case of 'this is not the real issue.'

With my DD and SIL just having a third child their plans seem to be to move closer to us and her home school the three children.
 That means one income so if he could move into a better position this could all happen. He could work remotely and transfer.
Eventually she'll go back to work.
I think all this would s stressful and she was just lashing out. She's a good woman. I don't think she's trying to push anyone out.

If I could have worked from home then maybe I would have stayed on. Then again that would mean lots of zoom meetings and I hate zoom meetings! 
I'm definitely not keeping a job from anyone. They are begging for good employees in my field.
And being "mature" is a plus.


----------

